# 1966 Gto interior seat question



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got a numbers-matching 1966 gto with a interior I've never seen before. Are these seats original to this car?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The seats are the right ones, but the seat covers (upholstery) is not. Been re-done by an upholsterer in the past.....probably before the reproduction covers were available. You can have them recovered with Legendary covers and it'll look like new, and be correct, if the pattern you have now concerns you.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, those are unique and very cool. Matt


----------

